

Architecture Review: Facebook’s New Headquarters - danso
http://www.wsj.com/articles/architecture-review-an-exclusive-look-at-facebooks-new-headquarters-1430992803

======
ljk
> _Uniting an eventual 2,800 staffers on one giant floor of a single
> building.... No one has a private office.._

a gigantic cube farm then? maybe that's how they'll keep the older people from
working there...

